# muzzleloader ammo for black bear???



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a Knight .50 cal and might go on a bear hunt with it. What ammo weight would you use? What is your bear hunting set up for shooting? Thanks Mike


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

100 gr. of 777 and 348 gr Aerotip Powerbelts

MI88


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

There are many other better options than powerbelts such as Hornady, Barnes, etc. esp for bear. A LOT of hunters report performance issues with them. Some report good experiences but IMO, there's far too many claiming issues with them. Do a search and you will find threads such as these:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207812

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236256


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd be looking at anything 250 grains and up from Barnes but would start with something in the 290 - 300 grains. The 290 Grain Barnes TMZ's shoot well in my Encore and with any powder load from 100 grains up would put a hurtin' on mr. bear. The Barnes are solid copper and perform flawlessly on game animals. The Powerbelts would be my last choice, right behind throwing rocks to be honest. They are nothing but soft lead and their quality control is horrible at best. You might get a nice soft bullet or you might get one that is as brittle as cheap glass....you just never know with Powerbelts. Supposedly, the Platinum Powerbelts are an improvement, but it would take a large improvement for me to consider them for live game. I've seen to many problems with them first hand to give them a chance.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Another good bullet I forgot to mention would be the 300 grain Hornady XTP. A good solid bullet that would work great for bear. Good expansion but stout enough to hold up for good penetration. I'm assuming this will be a close range proposition as most bear hunting is?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

My standard deer load is a 300 gr Hornady SST sabot with 130 gr Pyrodex.
Substitute your choice of propellant but that bullet at 1600 - 1700 fps is plenty for bear.

Stick with heavier bullets, you do not need 2000+ fps.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jmoser said:


> My standard deer load is a 300 gr Hornady SST sabot with 130 gr Pyrodex.
> Substitute your choice of propellant but that bullet at 1600 - 1700 fps is plenty for bear.
> 
> Stick with heavier bullets, you do not need 2000+ fps.


Exactly!


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Its A Knight!! Why not buy the Knight bullets. I shoot the 260 gr for deer and they have a 310 gr also. My MK 85 Predator likes 90 grains of FF. Groups tight and knocks over what it hits. Steve


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> The Powerbelts would be my last choice, right behind throwing rocks to be honest.


Swamp, that is too funny. I agree with you though. They were pushed so hard when In-lines came on the scene and its a "household name" Over rated and over priced


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'd use a hard, heavy blunt nosed lead bullet in the 400 gr area. A blunt nosed 45 or 50 cal leaves a huge wound channel. You want something that will break down shoulders and penetrate completely. With smaller calibers you need specific bullet performance to make it work, but with 45 - 50 calibers, your using brute force to get the job done. Case in point is the 45-70 Gov. Many of the best custom ammo makers of 45-70 are using heavy hard cast lead bullets instead of jacketed ammo for hunting anything that walks on this earth. Be it modern rifle or muzzleloader, once it leaves the barrel at a given speed, all else is equal.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Hornady Great Plains 385 or 410 with 100 gr of powder will get the job done....


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

250 grain shock waves 
i like the accuracy of the hornady sst but blood trails suck on deer


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

woodie slayer said:


> 250 grain shock waves
> i like the accuracy of the hornady sst but blood trails suck on deer


 

I agree with the shockwaves.

I use 250 gr shockwaves and 150 gr or 777 to drop my bear.

ps. arent shockwaves and hornady sst's the exact same bullet???


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

woodie slayer said:


> 250 grain shock waves
> i like the accuracy of the hornady sst but blood trails suck on deer


Thats interesting considering they are the same bullet.

Shockwave = SST = Shockwave each made by Hornady.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, SST = shockwave and if you have two .452 holes in a deer why are you not getting a blood trail? Shot placement maybe? If the 250 is not exiting go to the 300. My deer shot with 300 SSTs did not need blood trails - poleaxed both of them and dropped within a few feet.

It is ALL about shot placement.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd use whatever shoots best out of your gun for whitetails. These are black bears, not grizzlies. A kid shot one with a .243 up here last year.

For me, it'd be 90-100 grs. of 777 and a 240 gr. XTP in an MMP sabot.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I've been trying alot of different bullets and loads this spring, and I found the Knight Red Hots (Barnes MZ) is the most accurate out of my Knight Disc. The XTP's came a close second. With the Barnes having no jacket, you don't need to worry about jacket separation. I recovered a couple Barnes, and both were perfectly expanded. I think I know what I'm hunting with this year. We're planning a bear hunt for '09, and that's what I'm using!


----------

